# Help my mystery snail, I think it’s sick.



## bettachoice (Apr 8, 2020)

I purchased a baby (roughly pea sized, a little larger) purple mystery snail from a local breeder. They were active for the first 2-3 minutes I had them in the tank, and have been doing nothing else. Sometimes laying slightly open, another time floating with its body out. I have checked multiple times and it is alive.

Housing: HOUSING IS TEMPORARY 
How many gallons is your tank?.5 
Does it have a filter? No 
Does it have a heater? No 
What temperature is your tank? 75
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No 
Does your snail have tank mates? What kind? No 

Food:
What food brand do you use? Top Fin sinking Algae crumbles, Omego One Shrimp Pellets, I also tried carrots 
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets 
Freeze-dried? No 
How often do you feed your snail? How much? I have tried 3 different times, each time I left the food in there for roughly 2 hours before I removed it untouched 

Maintenance:
Before your Snail became ill how often did you perform a water change? N/A. I have done a water change every day since I had him
What percentage of water did you change? 50-75%
What is the source of your water? Tap
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Dip out 
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Prime, Tropical Science Nitromax Nitrifying Bacteria, cuttlebone 

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: .1, 0 (2 times when I did the water change all numbers were 0, but this last one I just did did have a slight rise in ammonia)
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0
pH: 7.6
Hardness (GH): 214.8
Alkalinity (KH): 161.1 

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Within minutes of putting him in the tank 
How has your snails appearance changed? Unknown 
How has your snails behavior changed? Wasn’t moved, when it does open it’s foot is scrunched up, has never clung to the wall or anything 
Is your snails still eating? Hasn’t eaten 
Have you started treating your snail? If so, how? More frequent water changes, currently in a shallow container with a carrot peel to see if he will eat 
Does your snail have any history of being ill? Unknown 
How long have you owned your snail? 3 days 
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? Unknown 

PLEASE PROVIDE CLEAR PHOTOS

NOTE: EMBED YOUR PHOTOS. PLEASE DO NOT LINK. Click on the paper clip in the toolbar.

Your fish is your responsibility.
When seeking help be thorough as members give advice based on the information _you_ provide. While we have many knowledgeable fish keepers here, please remember that members' opinions are their own and that it is up to you to determine the best course of action for your fish. We are not responsible for any consequences resulting from following the advice you receive here.


----------

